# Inner tie rod boots



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

When I had an alignment done last month, was told that one of my inner tie rods has developed a slight looseness. Not urgent, but I will be trying to replace it sometime this month. Figure when I do so, I may as well replace the boot while I am at it for reasons of age. Which brings me to finding the darn thing. Rock Auto was showing nothing, until I entered a part number for an Infiniti FX which I found as an alternate for 48521-8H385, namely BECK/ARNLEY 1033076. Which is kind of good as it sells for less than 7 bucks cdn. Not sure how much at Nissan but I figure it will be multiples of that price. 
Also found this cross application listing for the boot

JIKIU

Curious if anyone has changed theirs and if so what part(s) did you get? Can the job be done fairly easily without an inner tie rod removal tool, or should I order one?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've replaced inner tie-rod ends on 240SXs and 300ZXs without using any removal tool. I believe the tool is used if you need to get into the rack itself. Once you pull the inner boot away from the rack end, you'll see a lock plate with bent tabs. Straighten the tabs and now you can unscrew the inner socket. Count the number of threads that become exposed when unscrewing the outer tie-rod end for gauging the approximate toe-in adjustment when reassembling. Don't unscew the end cover on the rack end. Buy a new lock plate and spacer ring and screw the new socket on. Apply locking sealant (Three Bond TB1111 or equivalent) to the thread of inner socket. Screw inner socket into rack assembly and torque to 88.5 NM. Clinch lock plate at two points on rack groove.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer Rogoman. I have the service manual, and it seems pretty straightforward. Just not too sure how to screw it in to a specific torque value without buying the adaptor that would allow me to use my torque wrench. Otherwise I am guessing I am having to use either an adjustable wrench, vice grips or a plumbing tool with a t end. How crucial will it be to hit 65+ft lb of torque?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Buy a metric crowfoot adapter set from Ebay for around $13: 10PC 3/8 DRIVE CROWFOOT WRENCH SET with Holder- Metric | eBay

A good tool to have for getting into odd places.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Decent price for the set but shipping to Canada more than triples it + exchange... Doubt I will use them much so I may just check around and see if a friend or neighbor may have some that I can borrow.

I also think I misidentified the boot (though the prior one I cited would probably still work). Instead I will be ordering this type

More Information for BECK/ARNLEY 1033091

Quick question though. Would it be worthwhile to replace the outer tie rod at the same time? And maybe even both sides? The ones in place are 4 years old ( maybe 5) and were the cheap option at NAPA at the time. As I am ordering other parts, I could get 2 of these for an extra $33.
More Information for MAS TO69325XL
I will probably need an alignment redone anyway after doing the inner one. Would I be rushing the gun to replace them? Or do I wait for one to become sufficiently worn to merit replacement?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If all the other inner/outer tie-rod ends are tight and not leaking, I wouldn't replace them; just a lot of extra unnecessary work and expense. Tie-rod ends generally last a long time.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Rogoman. They are all fine, and it just had an alignment, so I won't bother. Will report back when I get the parts and replace the inner tie rod.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well bought an inner tie rod removal tool off Amazon for $20 or so cdn with delivery. Will see how that goes.
Little update on the parts. Dealers sell a kit that includes the inner rod and the boot, but its special order taking 3 days to arrive and it costs $95 + tx. By comparison the parts from Rock Auto cost 36 cdn combined plus 23 for delivery, duty and taxes. Pretty much half the price. Somehow I don't think the MAS part will be lesser quality, and the beck/arnley boot is most likely an OE Nissan part. Moreover I have confirmed the FX35 right side boot is the correct one for both left and right sides on ours. Sadly in a different warehouse than the inner tie rod which is why delivery is expensive.
As usual, buying wisely can save you substantial money when it comes to replacing parts on your X trail.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Last thing if anyone is wanting to use a crow foot the size needed is 22mm. Sadly the kits available at lower prices locally do not include this size, and so you have to buy a larger kit in the 80 price range.
Princess Auto does sell a muffler clamp style inner tie rod tool for $12

https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/tie-rod-end-tool/A-p8571077e

However, this is what I got and will try out--

Amazon.com: 8milelake Inner Tie Rod Hex Wrench: Automotive


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rogoman, forgive my ignorance, but for the life of me I cannot find any info on Three Bond 1111, and it simply does not show up in the General Index section of the service manual that spells out the different types to use. There is no such product on the Three Bond web site and the 1100 section products appear to be liquid gaskets. Any idea what the loctite or permatex product to use would be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You could probably use this Loctite product which I've used on many occasions:

Amazon.com: Loctite Heavy Duty Threadlocker, 0.2 oz, Blue 242, Single: Home Improvement


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Super. Thanks for that!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well this has become a bit more complicated than originally thought. Firstly the tie rod wrench thingy I bought (and will return) will not work because the part that pivots is too recessed from the edge, and the locking plate will be in the way when trying to get it on the edged surface of the inner tie rod. As for a crowfoot wrench, the size required would be a 30mm, ( and not 22mm) which seems to be only available if you buy a large kit which will run you approx $100 when you factor in tax and delivery. 

So, I will try and see if Canadian Tire Loan a tool program works and pick up an actual proper inner tie rod kit.

As for replacing the locking plate and the spacer ring as stated in the manual--- well good luck. Nissan dealer has never sold a single one of either. His data base showed only one locking plate available in Canada, and it would be 4 days to arrive here from Vancouver. As for the spacing ring, .... none available in the country. Clearly anyone replacing their inner tie rods reused the old plate and spacer, so that is what I will do. I will just be careful trying to straighten out the bent tabs, and to not overly damage it.
Anyway, turns out the cost of those two little pieces would be pushing $60 which might help explain the lack of demand for them as reflected in the non existent supply.

The MAS inner tie rod I got is very well made, and comes with blue lock tite already applied to the threads where needed. The ball joint has what looks to be blue synthetic grease of some kind. Unlike some videos, I am not going to be slathering extra grease all over it, as I cannot see the point. The role of the boot is to keep out dust and water, so I will focus on making sure those are on right and properly banded.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

quadraria10 said:


> Well this has become a bit more complicated than originally thought. Firstly the tie rod wrench thingy I bought (and will return) will not work because the part that pivots is too recessed from the edge, and the locking plate will be in the way when trying to get it on the edged surface of the inner tie rod. As for a crowfoot wrench, the size required would be a 30mm, ( and not 22mm) which seems to be only available if you buy a large kit which will run you approx $100 when you factor in tax and delivery.


Amazon to the rescue again!

Sunex 9730 1/2-Inch Drive Jumbo Metric Crowfoot Wrench Set, sizes 24-32, 8-Piece - Open End Wrenches - Amazon.com


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, saw those yesterday. A drag as the only useful one for me would be the 30mm. Anyhow its academic as I got my hands on the proper tool this morn. Did not know this lending program at Canadian Tire was available at my local one. Turns out yes. You leave a deposit for the value of the tool (in this case $92), and get a full refund upon return within 48 hrs. So basically the tool will cost me nothing to use. I am super happy I have found about this. You don't even need to buy the parts there.
Thanks again for checking for me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well that was an exercise in frustration. I wailed away as best I could but was not able to get the outer tie rod to pop free. Had previously managed to remove the rear wire twist tie that holds the inner tie rod boot in place. I did not remove the boot but realized it was going to require a fair bit of contortion to bend back the locking plate, position the rod properly, rebend the tabs, get the new boot on and then band it properly. In addition to the tools required, I don't think its that easy a job on jack stands. To top it off its in a dark spot, and confirms I need bifocals because it was a awkward distance for me to focus and you can only get your head in so far. 
So...in light of the fact I would need an alignment anyway, and I haven't done the fuel neck recall, I just called the dealer who will install my parts for 1.2 hrs , and do the alignment and recall next tuesday. Should be $238 with tax. I feel a bit like loser for backing out of the job after getting a fair bit of the way in. I am sure I could have persevered but my wife has me in for major mulch spreading over the weekend, so I figure I better save my energies.
Will have to let someone else describe diy for the inner tie rods. Cheers everyone.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I think that may be one of the last times the x sees a dealer. Finally wasn't 238 it was 268 + taxes, and then to make matters worse.... despite having the car all day, they call at 3:30 saying the outer tie rod on the right side was now loose. Suggested to replace it, and gave me a price of 104.27 + txs for the part. When I asked about getting an aftermarket one from Napa or another part supplier within 2 blocks of the dealership, I was told they could but it would mean the car would only be ready the next day and I would have to leave it overnight. Guess I could have but it would have required me to take a couple of cabs, and be inconvenienced, so I felt I had no choice but to ok it. So final for this was $429 including taxes + the approx 50 I payed for the boot and inner tie rod I supplied. 
Joke is now I should probably replace at least the other side outer tie rod. 
Lesson learned was that I should have persevered, and I should have gotten the outer tie rod to have on hand, in case I needed to destroy the old one to get it off.
Oh well at the least the fuel neck recall is done. But seems like I will get another notice for the air bag recall as it appears there is a recall of the recall, and Nissan will be needing to replace the replacement.

But as for Nissan parts how the heck can an outer tie rod be over $100, and I suspect they charged me 30 bucks to install it instead of putting the old one back on. Pretty good money for opening a plastic bag.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

That's why they call them stealerships. I only have free warranty or recall work done. I had my '99 GMC 4x4 for 17 years and never spent money at the dealership.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi X-hale,
Other than alignments and the crank and cam sensor replacement I hadn't used their service over the past 5 years. I got a little thrown on this one because of the tabs on the locking plate, and the limited space to work, and the likelihood I would destroy my outer tie rod if I had gotten it off. Wanted to minimize downtime for the car, and thought to get the recall and alignment done at the same time. I knew it would cost me a bit more than elsewhere but did not think the dealer price would that bad. Was not counting on an extra 150 + tx related to a single outer tie rod. At least I got shuttle service back and forth and they washed the car...

For fun just checked Napa pricing-- they have 3 grades one $85, one 75 and their cheapest 35$. I will console myself that the top of the line is only $20 than the Nissan part, but given the choice I think I would have gone for two of the cheapos and had both sides replaced for the same money the Nissan part cost. 

.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I had booth outer tie rods changed and did the alignment myself. Car drives straight and tires have no premature wear insight. 
45$ tx in (plus beer)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Argh I knew I should have ordered outside tie rods when I was ordering the inner. I will have to read about how alignments are done and adjustments checked. Not sure why the old one did not want to come off. I have changed them in the past on the x and another car many years ago and it was no big deal. But the day last week I wanted to do this did not work out, and there was cold and rain in the forecast...so I wimped out.
Small consolation, I went back to Hull Nissan this morn. Complained that the phone quote I was given and the labor time they charged were not the same. Emphasized that replacing the outer tie rod after doing the inner did not add any labor to the job, beyond opening the package for the new part. And, at 104.95 for a outer rod they were already making extra money on it. Anyway, it worked. Service manager agreed to honor the original quote and they refunded me $72.41.

Think I will use a bit of it to buy myself a beer!


----------



## Koez (Oct 27, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> Decent price for the set but shipping to Canada more than triples it + exchange... Doubt I will use them much so I may just check around and see if a friend or neighbor may have some that I can borrow.
> 
> I also think I misidentified the boot (though the prior one I cited would probably still work). Instead I will be ordering this type
> 
> BECK/ARNLEY 103-3091


Sorry to reviece an old thread, but looking to replace my inner tie rod. Did this boot work for your X?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup its the right boot. Don't apologise for continuing an old thread. I think its much better than new members starting a new thread for questions they have not researched. You will find in different threads I have started or contributed to that I usually provide a part number or part source to pass on what I have learned and to help others save money.


----------

